# Do We Really Need Touch On Laptops?



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

> Unnamed sources have informed DigiTimes that traditional clamshell notebooks with touch screens will eventually be a thing of the past. Why? Because vendors are no longer ordering them.


Here


----------

